# Parting Out IH 424



## aelms (Aug 15, 2009)

Parting out INternational 424 Gas C-146 tractor. 
anthony 615-545-5229


----------



## broyles48 (Jun 17, 2010)

looking for hydraulic pump for the 424 ih do you still have one ? Steve 817.220.7606


----------



## life (Sep 14, 2012)

hey do you still have this ih 424 gas tractor?...contact [email protected] thanks.....


----------

